# AC 110 for a 15 gallon tank?



## cholile (Oct 28, 2007)

I will be getting an AC 110 as an emergency filter for my larger tank. In the meantime, once it arrives I'd like to use it on a 15G tank. I've never used any power filter before, but from what I read the AC's have a 'flow control' device so that the 110 would be pushing 166 GPH. I imagine that is even before including all the bio and mechanical filtration.

So can I use the AC 110 on a 15G with the flow control? Does this flow control thing work?

Also, I imagine I don't really need to buy those inserts in general. I just want bio and mechanical filtration (i'll put extra bio instead of chemical).

What are the best 'homemade' items people use inside the filter for bio and mechanical filtration. Do scrubbies fit in the bio filtration area? How often does the mechanical filtration need to be replaced?


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

You can control the flow of the AC110 to 166gph but I have never done so. When it is run wide open it flows 500gph.

You could run it on a 15g tank but even at 166gph flow that is a lot of current for a 15 gallon tank and the fish inhabiting a tank this size might get stressed by it.

Why are you only going to be running it as an emergency filter? I have no comment on which media to use.


----------



## cholile (Oct 28, 2007)

I have a sump now and no need for it. But I'm getting a good deal on it so figured I'd hold it as a back up for my large tank or any future tank I might get.

Would you recommend a 50 or a 70 for the tank? As I understand it the actual flow rate is far less than advertised and I'd like to get the ideal filtration.


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

I have an AC110 and I don't notice much difference in flow rate when it is the slow position. I think it would be too much of a flow rate for a 15g. Pot scrubbers might fit in the media basket. I use the sponge first, then pillow batting and then the ceramic rings on top. My AC110 is on a 90g along with an Eheim 2028 and a HOT Magnum 250 hooked up to a surface skimmer.


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

There is no such thing as too much filtration. You can run the AC110 on the tank that has the sump and have it be for mechanical only. Your wet/dry will be able to handle the biological filtration with no problem.

The thing with the AC110 on the 15 gallon has more or less to do with overpowering the tank. It's like using a .50BMG caliber gun to kill a squirrel when you could have used a .22.

So yes I would suggest getting a different filter to filter the 15g. Not to mention that if you removed the AC110 from the 15g tank to use on your bigger tank what would be running on the 15g?


----------



## cholile (Oct 28, 2007)

Right. I don't want it on the main tank I guess is what I'm saying.

Like you say, there is no such thing as too much filtration but you need to avoid overpowering your fish. So that gets me back to my question, if the 110 is too much do I go for the 70 or the 50?


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

That's up to you.

Why don't you want to use it on the main tank?


----------



## cholile (Oct 28, 2007)

LOL you're killing me here. You tell me the 110 is too powerful but won't tell me if the 70 (or even the 5) is too powerful.

Not sure why you're so focused on why I don't want to use the AC 110 on the main tank, but the reasons are 1. I don't care to have it even slightly noticed and 2. my tank is virtually flush against the wall and even if I could move it I don't want to.


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

There are many options for filtration on a 15g tank. The 70 flows 300gph max with 100gph minimum, the 50 flows 200gph max and 66gph minimum. They also offer a 30 max 150gph and min. 50gph, and the 20 with a max 100gph and min. 33gph.

I know how you can get the 70 for $28.99, 50 for $20.99, 20 for $14.99.

So it is up to you on what you wish to decide. If it is going to strictly be for the 15g then you'd be fine with just the 20. But since you plan to use it as a backup for the main tank during emergencies then you can get the 50 or the 70 as both of the minimums on those are better than the 166gph of the 110.

But in case of emergencies and you remove it from the 15g tank what are you going to have filtering the 15g?

It might just be better to buy a spare replacement pump for your wet/dry and a filter strictly for the 15g.


----------



## cholile (Oct 28, 2007)

Sorry. I see the confusion. I'm getting the AC 110. That's (hopefully) a done deal. So I was wondering if I could use it on the 15G since I'll have it lying around already.

I realize the AC 20 would be adequate, but once I'm getting a filter specifically for a 15G I'd like one that is ideal for that (also it means if I get a larger tank in the future (say a 30 or 40G) then it will be adequate for that tank).

I also am aware of what the box says the AC is rated as pushing in terms of GPH. But my understanding is that those numbers are without the inserts so in truth it is far less. It sounds like from what I've heard that the flow control should pretty much be ignored.

So if the 70 says it pushes 300 I'm trying to find out from those that have used it if it is more like 200 and if they think it would be ok for a 15G or, like the 110, potentially overpower the fish.

My sense is the 50 would definitely not be too strong on a 15G tank but maybe you, or others, disagree.

That's what I'm trying to figure out here.

As for the prices you listed if you're saying that's the total price (so no added shipping costs) then please PM me the details.


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

I know the flow rates are different with and without media but I highly doubt the decrease in flow is as much as 100gph. Sure one that hasn't been maintained and the pads and stuff are clogged then it might slow down that drastic. But brand new from the factory with media added the flow decrease shouldn't be nearly that much.

I PM'ed you. "What's said in PM's stays in PM's." lol


----------



## addicted2cichlid (Apr 8, 2008)

110 is way too much water movement for a 15 gal, even turned down, the 50 would be fine.


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

AC 50 (20.99$)
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/p ... &catid=115
AC 70 (28.99$) http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/p ... &catid=115
AC 100 ( 44.99$) http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/p ... &catid=115
there's you go .can always order from that link but pay for shipping or print that page out and bring to any petsmart for the price matching...lets share the 411 for all the hobby that doesn't know about this ...this 411 doesn't need to be PM half of the people in this forum already know  :thumb:


----------

